# Stabilizing?



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
What is used to stabilized corn husks etc, i liked the recent corn husk pen and the only way could try it is to buy cobs and eat them then dry and stabilize the husk.?
Gus


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Or you could order some from one of the online catalog companies already stabilized?


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I did not look up corncobs here is some info. There are articles on stabilizing in library too. Bet cheaper to buy already stabilized blanks.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79502


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Gus -- here's a link to one company that sells the corn cob blanks; I've bought pen kits and laser-cut-inlay blanks from them in the past.

http://www.woodturningz.com/Stabilized_Wood_Pen_Blanks.aspx

If you want, I'll stop in at Woodcraft again (please, don't make me do that :no and see if they have any, I can throw one in with the kauri.

_edit: looks like Woodcraft stock them (at least, online) ... http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020272/21116/Stabilized-Corn-Cob-Pen-Blank-Natural.aspx

_


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

You Lads are more than helpful thanks, 
Duncan i'll throw in extra Bog oak blanks in thanks.

Gus:yes:


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.woodturningz.com/Stabilized_Wood_Pen_Blanks.aspx

Really good site:yes::thumbsup:.
my better half will be gettin suspicious about all the international mail and me spendin more time in the woodshed :laughing:

Gus


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Robocop52 said:


> http://www.woodturningz.com/Stabilized_Wood_Pen_Blanks.aspx
> 
> Really good site:yes::thumbsup:.
> my better half will be gettin suspicious about all the international mail and me spendin more time in the woodshed :laughing:
> ...


you could throw her off the scent by smudging some chalk dust behind your ear ... she'll think you've been down the local playing darts :shifty:


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

LOL no point in bluffin a woman when it comes to the shop, i once bought a fingernail gouge and a Sorby indexing system, placed them in the shed complete with dust 3 weeks later the wife inquired about the new tools i had bought! we were redecorating at the time and finances were needed in other areas. so dont bluff a women they know more than we imagine.:huh:

Gus


"Women get the last word in every argument. Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument."


----------

